

On The Perl Origins Of “&&” And “||” Versus “and” And “or” - jsharpe
http://www.prestonlee.com/2010/08/04/ruby-on-the-perl-origins-of-and-versus-and-and-or/

======
jsharpe
The author says that English doesn't have an explicit way of expressing xor,
but I'd disagree. I'd say that the default behaviour of "or" in English _is_
xor. If you say "I'm going to go to the fair or the mall", you're saying
you'll go to one or the other, but not both.

Expressing the || operator in english requires extra qualification, like "I'm
going to go to the fair or the mall or both".

